# how do i make lilacs and blues



## finefilly (Feb 13, 2011)

i want to know how to make blues and lilacs. my friend told me to make blue its choc x agouti but wanna make sure for deffo. also how do i make chinchilla is it black fox x agouti and then breed the litter together to get chinchilla HELP!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't know what your friend was on, but choc x agouti is to make cinnamon! :lol:

Blue can't be 'made', it IS a gene (the dilute 'd'). You need something blue (blue, blue tan, blue piebald, whatever) to breed more blues. Lilacs are made by crossing blue and chocolate - but without years of rigourous selective breeding they are a very ugly, dirty blue-brown rather than the required pinky brown.

Black fox x agouti will result in agouti tans carrying chinchilla. If you breed those together you'll get agouti, agouti tan, silver agouti, chinchilla, black tan and black fox. Chinchilla would equal one in 16, so you could well have none in a litter.

If you bred black fox to agouti tan and bred those kittens together you'd end up with agouti tan, chinchilla, black tan and black fox.

If you bred the black fox x agouti tan kittens back to the black fox (which would be easiest) you'll get the same varieties but more evenly spread; ie you'd get two or three chinchillas in the litter (all being well).


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

eh ok.. blue is another locus than agouti and chocolate, so you wont get blue of breeding that together, just agouties carrying chocolate. You need to breed 2 blues together, or 2 who carries blue. And blue is black based, so unless you want blue agouti, then keep the agouti out of that. blue is a/a B/* C/* d/d P/* agouti is A/* B/* C/* D/* P/* and chokolate is a/a b/b C/* D/* P/*
lilac is a mouse that is both blue and chocolate at the same time, so a/a b/b C/* d/d P/*

you are right with the black fox and the agouti making chinchilla, as long as the ones you breed together from the litter are agouties. You can also get it by breeding an agouti carrying c^ch together with another mouse carrying that, and one of them has to have tan. Chinchilla is A/a^t B/* c^ch/c^ch D/* P/*


----------



## finefilly (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks for all your help. so if i bred agouti to black fox i would get agouti fox/tans. then breed them together to deffo get chinchilla. does anyone know where i can get blue or blue carrying mice from. also will it work by breeding blue agouti with another blue or blue carrier to get blues to?


----------



## finefilly (Feb 13, 2011)

and also i have a buck in a litter of 6. there are 2 black tans 1 silver tan 2 dove tans and this weird looking lil guy. hes too dark for dove comparing him to his 2 siblings. he like a greyish bluish colour. could he be blue tan


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes blue agouti x blue would work, although you might have 100% blue agoutis in the first litter.

What colour are the eyes of your mystery buck? If they're black he's blue, if they're red he's dove/silver.


----------



## finefilly (Feb 13, 2011)

yup hes defo blue, iv also had a blue doe and a blue satin buck pop up in my recent litter, yay lol. also one more question, is there any chance i could make sable and merle


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Merle is also its own gene, and sable is a combination of genes: at from a tan, red, and umbrous modifiers to make the top red color shade dark, like you'd get from a good black. You've got the black tan to work from with sable, but you'd also need red and many generations to work toward that shading.


----------

